# ng sa akin



## Qcumber

Leo James ENGLISH (1986)
_Tagalog-English dictionary_

has the following example for the entry *laban*:

*Ang kanyáng mga kuru-kurò ay laging laban ng sa akin.*
"His views are always the opposite of mine."

Why isn’t it
"... lában sa sa ákin" ?


----------



## perfavore

Qcumber said:


> Leo James ENGLISH (1986)
> _Tagalog-English dictionary_
> 
> has the following example for the entry *laban*:
> 
> *Ang kanyáng mga kuru-kurò ay laging laban ng sa akin.*
> "His views are always the opposite of mine."
> 
> Why isn’t it
> "... lában sa sa ákin" ?


 
Ng functions as "of" in this sentence. Without it, "Ang kanyàng mga kuru-kurò ay laging laban sa akin" would translate as, "His views are always against me." 
Sa palagày ko ay walàng pangungùsap sa Tagàlog na magkasunòd ang dalawàng 'sa'.


----------



## kios_01

perfavore said:


> Sa palagày ko ay walàng pangungùsap sa Tagàlog na magkasunòd ang dalawàng 'sa'.


 
Iyún din ang naísip ko. Magíging _cacophonous _masyádo kung may magkasunód na dalawáng "s."


----------

